# shifter boot



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

just had that annoying rattlefixed,,They had to replace the shifter lever,,took two weeks for the part to arrive,,,Just got the call that it was finished butttt, GM stated that they had to remove the shifter boot guess what fell apart at the seams  ? Now I have to wait two more weeks for a new shifter boot..


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

At least yours is driveable. I've been without my car for more days than I've had it home. Stupid oil leak.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

badtmpdgoat said:


> just had that annoying rattlefixed,,They had to replace the shifter lever,,took two weeks for the part to arrive,,,Just got the call that it was finished butttt, GM stated that they had to remove the shifter boot guess what fell apart at the seams  ? Now I have to wait two more weeks for a new shifter boot..


I'm getting a rattle in 2nd and 4th and it seems that something is loose by the shifter since I can tug it back towards me when it rattles and it goes away. Is this what happened to you? If so, thanks for posting


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

yes,,usually around 2500-3000rpm,,,had to replace shift lever


----------



## yesbill (Sep 23, 2004)

*shifter rattle shifter boot*

My shifter rattle was fixed a few days ago, shifter handle part #92176323 was replaced. Great results,rattle is gone ,shifter throws are a little cleaner, but my boot was ripped also. Just what I wanted to see. Service rep was very good about ordering a new boot. Time frame for replacement is about 1 week.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

How does the knob attach to the lever? I dont want to rip my boot trying to find out.


----------



## Frank (Jul 29, 2004)

Do a search on ls1gto.com because I remember reading a thread of someone putting on a new knob.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I also have that 2700rpm rattle from the shifter. Goes away if I hold on to the shifter knob tightly, and really only does it before it's warmed up. I was hoping it would just go away by itself - maybe I'll have them take a look at it. I just hate having work done if I can avoid it, seems they always mess something else up.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I've had the same annoying rattle since I bought the car. Thanks for the post. Will bring to dealer next week if snow isn't too bad.

Also... I get this strange faint whiney noise when it's cold (below 0) when going into reverse. Car is warm but still have the noise. Has anyone else had this problem?

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't seen an internal view of the M6 transmission but if the reverse gear has straight-cut teeth, like reverse on most cars, there will be a bit of a whine compared to the forward gears, more noticeable with harder acceleration.


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

Purdone said:


> At least yours is driveable. I've been without my car for more days than I've had it home. Stupid oil leak.


2004 M6 purchased September 30, rear ended October 17. Been at the body shop since. I empathize with you.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

WTF is it with these people hitting nice cars when no one ever hits the crappy cars like my Jeep.  Good luck on all of yalls repairs. :cheers


----------

